
Persona Shutdown - afshinmeh
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Identity/Persona_Shutdown_Guidelines_for_Reliers
======
tajen
I am very disappointed that Mozilla's only login option is GitHub.

Why? Because I have deleted my GitHub account after testimonials that GitHub
participates in a hunt against white males. See these two quotes:

> _" They are trying to control culture, interviewing and firing. Scary times
> at the company without a seasoned leader. While their efforts are admirable
> it is very hard to even interview people who are 'white' which makes things
> challenging"_ \- An employee

> _" Some of the biggest barrier to progress are white women" _ \- GitHub's
> Head of Diversity - see [http://uk.businessinsider.com/diversity-guru-
> discusses-white...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/diversity-guru-discusses-
> white-women-2016-2?r=US&IR=T)

The whole discussion is there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067)

Let's remember what fairness is:

\- To hire, promote and make rich the people who work the best, not because
they are black, born in India or because they're females.

\- Not giving women the right of ending a male's career. Upon accusation of
sexism/discrimination, check they're guilty before firing them (unless they
want to purge based on assumption of discrimination). I'm absolutely not
satisfied with the resignation/layoff of recent CEOs based on simple
accusations. In this list:

\- Brendan Eich (Mozilla) was fired without proof,

\- Tom Presten-Werner (GitHub) was resigned without proof,

\- Adria Richards was fired upon the single testimonial of a woman.

GitHub chooses to use racist promotions, it's ok, it's a private company, they
make money the way they want.

But Mozilla is another story. It's a charity and an asset to the freedom of
the world. Forcing everyone into approving of GitHub's policy is dishonest.
That won't surprise me after they kicked Brendan Eich out without proof of
guilt.

